
Australia Is Trying to Pass a Law That Could Kill DApps - PeOe
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lukefitzpatrick/2018/10/07/australia-is-trying-to-pass-a-law-that-could-kill-dapps/
======
forkerenok
_tl;dr: The ‘Assistance and Access’ bill proposes three new powers for the
Australian government.

1\. The ability to make a voluntary request for assistance from a company to
get information.

2\. To be able to demand assistance from a company in getting information.

3\. To build new ‘backdoor features’ into the technology, which compromises
user encryption._

Narrowing the focus of implications of this to DApps seems, err, strange..

